
Ask HN: Cheap Consumer-Level Backup? - Smithalicious
What&#x27;s a good, cheap backup solution for a (tech-savvy) consumer?
======
bradknowles
What hardware? What OS? Local or remote? Or Local and remote? Are proprietary
storage formats and communications methods okay, or do we have to stick to
exclusively standard formats and protocols? Does it have to be fully
automated, or does it need to be manually implemented?

There’s dozens more questions that you need to answer, before anyone can start
giving you a reasonable response.

